# Ipad mini oder galaxy note 8



## Runout (30. Mai 2013)

Hallo liebe Community 

Ich wollte mir demnächst auch mal ein Tablet besorgen. Da mir dir normalen ipads und großen Android Tablets nicht wirklich Zusagen von der Größe viel meine Wahl auf ein 7-8 Zoll Gerät. Jetzt stellt sich mir allerdings die frage welches Tablet entspricht mehr meinen Anforderungen ? Nutzen wollte ich es zum Surfen auf der Couch für unterwegs, zum videoschschauen und so weiter. Ich benutze zwar ein iphone aber mir sagt auch Android zu. Was meint ihr ? 

MfG


----------



## Ahab (30. Mai 2013)

Naja wenn du schon ein iPhone hast, wäre es natürlich am angenehmsten, auch beim Tablet auf iOS zu setzen.  Aber generell gilt: du hast quasi keine Ansprüche, deine Anforderungen werden von beiden Betriebssystemen erfüllt. Also würde ich dir raten, einfach mal selbst ein iPad und ein Galaxy-Tab in einem Elektromarkt zu begrabbeln. Das, was dir geschmacklich mehr zusagt, wird dann halt gekauft.  

Was Android betrifft, würde ich mir auch mal das Nexus 7 ansehen. Das ist immernoch cool und deutlich günstiger zu haben, als das Galaxy.


----------



## Runout (30. Mai 2013)

Für mich ist das note hauptsächlich wegen seinen features interessant smartpen, 2 "displays" usw. ist das display beim note nicht auch besser ? Ab und zu ein spielchen ist auch drin  ich hab imom ja das iphone was eh nen schnelleren prozeesor als das mini hat obwohl ich die leistung nichtmal brauch. Für mich steht halt eher der Mediaaspekt im vordergrund und da leistet das note doch mehr alleine wegen dem s-pen oder ?


----------



## JackOnell (30. Mai 2013)

Also mit dem Miniei machst du nix falsch. Und du müsstest apps nur einmal kaufen. 
Aber  besten mal selbst in die Hand nehmen...


----------



## Deeron (30. Mai 2013)

Also wenn schon ein iphone vorhanden ist, würde ich persönlich auch eher zu einem ipad mini tendieren. Einmal wegen den Apps, die nur einmal gekauft werden müssen, zweitens wegen eventuell schon gekauften filmen und musik.

Es funktioniert auch Problemlos Filme von DVD in iTunes zu spielen und die dann aufs ipad zu schieben. 

Ich selber hatte ende 2012 mein iphone um ein ipad mini erweitert. ist nen tolles Gerät muss man schon sagen. auch wenn es doch teurer ist als Android-Geräte.


----------



## ile (30. Mai 2013)

Die Auflösung des iPad Mini wäre ein no go für mich, aber das muss ja jeder selbst entscheiden...


----------



## Runout (30. Mai 2013)

Weil du aus 2 cm Entfernung kleine Stufen siehst ? Für mich  ist das kein Problem weder beim mini noch beim Note


----------



## JackOnell (30. Mai 2013)

Hattest du eins dieser tabs mal in der Hand ?


----------



## Runout (30. Mai 2013)

Ja und rein subjektiv konnte ich keine krasse stufenbildung feststellen. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung wen das stört der soll sich halt ein iPad 4 und Konsorten holen mich stört es nicht. Das Nexus 7 wäre in der Tat auch interessant.


----------



## JackOnell (31. Mai 2013)

Runout schrieb:


> Ja und rein subjektiv konnte ich keine krasse stufenbildung feststellen. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung wen das stört der soll sich halt ein iPad 4 und Konsorten holen mich stört es nicht. Das Nexus 7 wäre in der Tat auch interessant.



Wenn du das Miniei schon in der Hand hattest weist du ja wie sich die Glasscheibe anfühlt im Vergleich zu anderen
Geräte seiner Klasse. Wie schon gesagt alleine wegen der Apps würde ich es nehmen.
Natürlich ist das Nexus 7 auch nicht schlecht.
Ich hatte mich auch mit der frage gequält und zum Schluss habe ich mir dann das ipad 4 geholt


----------



## Runout (31. Mai 2013)

Beim iPad 4 stört mich der formfaktor aber wenn du auf das hochwertige Gefühl beim iPad mini hinauswillst hast du recht ist schon ein Unterschied zur konkurenz


----------



## JackOnell (31. Mai 2013)

Runout schrieb:


> Beim iPad 4 stört mich der formfaktor aber wenn du auf das hochwertige Gefühl beim iPad mini hinauswillst hast du recht ist schon ein Unterschied zur konkurenz



Ich habe es auch nur wegen diverser Anwendungsmöglichkeiten im Dj Bereich gewählt...
Sonst hätte ich mir das Miniei geholt. Ich finde diese dünne Glasplatte liegt Super in der Hand und ist für
deinen Zweck bestens geeignet. Sicherlich wäre beim Nexus 7 preislich mehr drin aber das muss jeder selbst
Entscheiden. Bei der Auflösung kann man auch nicht wirklich meckern, ich fand es als ok.
In der Cellularversion wäre das auch ein prima Navi...

Edit
Ich wollte nie etwas von Apple aber das Brett hat mich echt überzeugt.
Und jetzt warte ich mal ab wie die Budget Eis so sind. Denn diverse Apps mit der cloud machen
Schon Sinn. Leider gebe ich seit Jahren nicht mehr als 250 für ein Telefon aus....


----------



## Runout (31. Mai 2013)

Das Nexus 7 hätte eher den preispunkt, das Note 8 ist wegen seinen Funktionen interessant s-pen, multiscreen usw. Das mini wäre wegen der kompabilität zum iphone und der Hochwertigkeit interessant. Meinen Zweck erfüllen wohl alle.
Ich muss dazu sagen das ich am Anfang auch nicht der größte Apple Fan war aber das iphone 5 ist einfach ein geiles Teil vorallem weil ich diese 4,7 Zoll Displays usw zu groß finde  alles Geschmacksache.


----------



## JackOnell (31. Mai 2013)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie sehr wa juckt
Denn du könntest das das mini ei 2 abwarten


----------



## Runout (31. Mai 2013)

Es ist jetzt ein note 8 geworden und ich bereue keine minute das system und der s-pen passen perfekt zusammen und das display ist echt hammer stimmt alles  werde dann demnächst vom iphone aufs galaxy wechseln  super tabelt kanns nur empfehlen ! Für meinen augenabstand ist die auflösung absolut ausreichend und die Leistung und die features sind hammer ! Trotzdem danke für die antworten 

Mfg


----------



## JackOnell (1. Juni 2013)

Runout schrieb:


> Es ist jetzt ein note 8 geworden und ich bereue keine minute das system und der s-pen passen perfekt zusammen und das display ist echt hammer stimmt alles  werde dann demnächst vom iphone aufs galaxy wechseln  super tabelt kanns nur empfehlen ! Für meinen augenabstand ist die auflösung absolut ausreichend und die Leistung und die features sind hammer ! Trotzdem danke für die antworten
> 
> Mfg



So kann man das auch machen weg von Apple 
Viel Spaß damit


----------

